# Alternative zum neuen Macbook Pro



## Häppie Hällowyyn (12. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich bin derzeit am überlegen, ob ich mir das neue High-End Macbook antun soll. Bin von den Specs begeistert, aber eigentlich will ich nicht so viel Geld ausgeben. Über die Uni kriege ich es für 200 Euro weniger, aber dann sind das immer noch satte 2000 Euro. Mir fällt die Entscheidung vor allem deshalb schwer, weil ich die krasse Auflösung eigentlich nicht brauche und mir ein 13" Notebook auch lieber wäre. Ich lege vor allem auf Performance und Mobilität wert.


Meine Kriterien:

 Quad-Core Ivy Bridge CPU
 mindestens 8 GB RAM
 mindestens 256 GB SSD
 13'', maximal 14'' Bildschirmdiagonale
 Displayauflösung von mindestens 1366x768px
 portabel - Das muss nicht die Maße eines Macbook Air haben, aber so in der Art vom alten Macbook Pro sollte es schon sein. Ich will mich nicht mit einem Gaming-Monster abschleppen müssen
 Akkulaufzeit von mindestens 5 Stunden.
 Preisklasse: um die 1500 Euro
 geringe Geräuschentwicklung und Energieverbrauch
 eine beleuchtete Tastatur wäre auch toll

Ich besitze im Moment ein 11'' Acer Aspire, das den Desktop vollständig ersetzt hat. Mir gefällt die Mobilität, aber auf Dauer ist es etwas zu klein. Außerdem ist es sehr schwachbrüstig. Als Info-Student hab ich öfters mal mehrere IDEs und VMs gleichzeitig offen und dann geht hier regelmäßig gar nichts mehr. Deshalb sollte der Ersatz schon leistungsmäßig einiges drauf haben und auch nicht in einem Jahr schon wieder obsolet sein. Grafik ist mir nicht so wichtig, da ich keine Games spiele. Mobilität spielt bei mir eine große Rolle, weil ich das Teil jeden Tag mit zur Uni schleppen werde. Dafür ist auch ein guter Akku wichtig. Ein DVD/BR-Laufwerk brauch ich dafür nicht unbedingt. Da ist mir ein ansprechendes Design wichtiger. Das Betriebssystem ist mir egal, da ich ohnehin nur mit Linux arbeite. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das keine Probleme mit der Hardware machen wird.

Ich weiß nicht, ob meine Anforderungen nicht utopisch sind. Ich hab mich mal umgeschaut und oft scheitert es schon an der Prozessorarchitektur. Ich will aber, wenn ich so viel Geld in die Hand nehme, schon die neuste Technik dafür haben. Ob die 8GB RAM oder die SSD schon eingebaut sind, ist mir relativ egal, solange man das nachrüsten kann. Ich rechne damit, dass ich eine 256GB SSD für 250€ und 8GB RAM für 50€ kriege.

Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Laptop, das meinen Kriterien entspricht. Die stehen natürlich nicht felsenfest, vielleicht will ich ja gar nicht, was ich eigentlich brauche 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## qwerqwer99 (12. Juni 2012)

Wenn du keine starke GPU brauchst, dann bieten sich doch Ultrabooks an, falls ULV für dich infrage kommt. 

Folgende mal besser und mal weniger passende Modell fallen mir da ein:
- Sony Vaio (zb. S oder C Serie)
- Lenovo T430, E430, S430 
- Lenovo IdeaPad Y480, U400
- Gigabyte U2442 (Achtung miese Verarbeitung?)
- Acer Aspire P643
- HP EliteBook 8460p
- Dell Latitude E6430

weniger CPU Leistung:
- Acer V5
- Asus Zenbook UX32VD


----------



## Häppie Hällowyyn (12. Juni 2012)

Gerade, was die CPU angeht, will ich schon gerne was leistungsstarkes, da ich mir schon einige rechenaufwändige Anwendungsfälle vorstellen kann. Deshalb fallen Ultrabooks für mich auch flach.

Die Thinkpads gefallen mir ziemlich gut. Sind schön praktisch mit beleuchteter Tastatur, Fingerprint-Scanner usw. Und vor allem sind die preislich in Ordnung. Mich stört daran nur, dass es die mit Ivy Bridge nur mit Dual Cores gibt. Wie ist das heutzutage mit Dual Cores? Sind die mittlerweile entscheident langsamer als Vierkerner?

Die HP-Notebooks machen auch was her und vor allem gibts die mit Quad-Core-CPUs. Wie ist das bei denen mit der Qualität und Geräusch- und Wärmeentwicklung? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?

Die Vaios fallen für mich raus, weil ich mir da auch gleich ein Macbook holen kann. Nimmt sich vom Preis her nichts, bei vergleichbarer CPU-Leistung.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (12. Juni 2012)

Wenn dir der ThinkPad S430 mit i7-3520M (vielleicht auch eine bessere CPU, noch sind ja nicht alle Modelle draußen) oder T430 mit i7-3520M mit nicht reichen dann dein gewünschter Quadcore:
Edge E430 mit i7-3612QM

Und das Dell Latitude E6420 mit i7-2760QM nicht vergessen. DIese bekommen auch gerade das Ivy update.


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Juni 2012)

Nicht zu vergessen: Alle neue Macbooks Pro haben keinen Etherntanschluss und der Ram wird fix verlötet 
Akkue ist fix verbaut ! 
Was mich gnerell an den MACs stört wenn du etwas tauschen willst brauchst du ein eigendes Werkzeug, für den Ram sind Lötkenntnisse von Vorteil.
Man muss immer daran denken, was mach ich mit dem MAC ,wenn einmal die Garantie ausläuft?
Das Highenddisplay mit seiner immensen Pixeldichte ist zwar sicher eine Bereicherung nur 2K ?

ASUS N56VM-S4032V (90N9JC252N3761VL151) | Geizhals.at Österreich kostet weniger als die Hälfte des MAC  (ASUS N56VM-S4032V)
Wenn dir die HDD zu langsam ist, kannst du noch immer eine SSD > 128 GB kaufen und kommst um Welten billiger davon.

Edit: Beschreib mal was genau du mit den NB machen willst.
Cpuleistung wird heute extrem überbewertet  in meinem 13,3er nb werklet ein I3-390M und noch immer extrem power ohne ende ^^


----------



## Häppie Hällowyyn (13. Juni 2012)

Ethernetanschluss kann man beim Mac ja relativ günstig mit nem Thunderbolt-Adapter nachrüsten. Mit der Adapter-Philosophie von Apple hätte ich auch gar kein Problem. Und der RAM entspricht ja per default schon meinen Vorstellungen, dabei würde ich es also auch einfach belassen. Aber wie du schon sagtest: 2000 Euro sind zu viel. Für eine Auflösung, die ich nicht brauche und die mir mit Linux vermutlich sogar Probleme machen würde... Außerdem ist es sowieso eigentlich zu groß für mich. Auch wenns schon ein geiles Teil ist ^^

Was ich konkret mit meinem Laptop vorhabe: Vorranging Programmierarbeit. Da kommt es schonmal vor, dass zwei Instanzen von Eclipse oder Visual Studio gleichzeitig offen sind. Da ich auch viel mit IT-Sicherheit mache, laufen auch öfter mal VMs, teilweise so 5 gleichzeitig. Ich will, dass das funktioniert, ohne dass das BIld anfängt ab und an einzufrieren. Außerdem hätte ich gern reserve nach oben, z.B. falls ich mal was mit Photoshop machen will. Mein aktuelles Notebook schafft es auch nicht, Blu-Rays unter Linux abzuspielen, weil die dazu in Echtzeit nach MKV umgewandelt werden müssen und da steigt er aus. Mehr hab ich an grafischen Anforderungen auch nicht. Ich muss auch keine Blu-Ray in voller Auflösung sehen, ich will einfach nur, dass es flüssig läuft und gut aussieht. Spiele wie gesagt eigentlich nicht, obwohl so ab und an mal Portal oder MW2 schon drin sein könnten. Ist aber kein Must-Have. Mobilität ist viel wichtiger. Deshalb scheidet der Asus N65VM auch aus.

Ich bin inzwischen beim von qwerqwer99 vorgeschlagenen Thinkpad T430(s) am überlegen. Das bietet eigentlich alles, was ich brauche, und ein paar schöne Spielereien. Inzwischen glaube ich auch, dass die i7 3520M ausreichend sein sollte für meine Zwecke. 4 Kerne werden wohl ohnehin nur bei Videokonvertierung ausgelastet. Und das hab ich eigentlich nicht vor. Bin mir allerdings noch nicht ganz sicher, weil es noch keine Erfahrungsberichte zu dem Teil gibt. Außerdem muss ich dann mal ausmessen, ob das überhaupt in meine Tasche passt  Die SSD ist da nur auf 128GB aufrüstbar. Weiß jemand, ob man da auch selbst eine 256GB SSD verbauen kann?


----------



## Superwip (13. Juni 2012)

Natürlich kann man die (primäre) SSD/HDD im Thinkpad aufrüsten -sogar ohne es zu zerlegen-; geeignet sind alle herkömmlichen 2,5" SATA SSDs/HDDs mit einer Höhe von maximal 9,5mm (nur wenige 2,5" HDDs sind höher)

Über die _Ultra Bay_ kann man beim T430 Thinkpad das optische Laufwerk auch durch eine Hotplug fähige 2. HDD/SSD (angebunden via SATA 6GBit/s am Chipsatz) oder einen zweiten Akku ersetzen; außerdem kann man auch eine mSATA SSD einsetzen, insgesamt sind zwei PCIe Minicard Steckplätze vorhanden (einer mit voller und einer mit halber Größe wobei letzterer standardmäßig mit W-LAN+ Bluetooth belegt ist). Alternativ lassen sich auch z.B. ein Mobilfunkmodul und/oder GPS via PCIe Minicard nachrüsten (das ist auch bei vielen anderen Notebooks der Fall und keineswegs ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal des T430- bei Apple gibt es sowas aber nicht).


Da das Thinkpad im Gegensatz zum MacBook sehr modular aufgebaut ist lässt sich auch der CPU aufrüsten bzw. tauschen, geeignet ist jeder Sockel PGA 988B CPU mit maximal 35W TDP- auch der Quadcore Core i7 3612QM (es ist aber wahrscheinlich, dass es bald auch eine offizielle Version mit dem CPU geben wird)

Theoretisch lassen sich auch 45W TDP Quadcores wie etwa der Core i7 3820QM einbauen, die Kühlung ist aber nicht dafür ausgelegt, daher ist das eine etwas riskante Angelegenheit. insbesondere die Version _ohne_ nVidia GPU sollte aber relativ problemlos mit der höheren Abwärme fertigwerden, da GPU und CPU über den selben Kühlkörper gekühlt werden; wenn die GPU wegfällt bleibt mehr TDP Budged für den CPU, der Kühlkörper ist bei der Version ohne GPU nicht kleiner. Außerdem besitzen die Ivy Bridge CPUs ausgeklügelte Stromsparfunktionen und der gesamte Turbomodus ist Temperaturabhängig; daher ist ein Betrieb mit grenzwertiger Kühlung viel unproblematischer als noch bei älteren CPU Generationen.

Der RAM ist auf 2x8=16GiB aufrüstbar.

Auch muss man festhalten, dass das Think Pad (zumindest die Version _ohne_ nVidia Grafik) zu den Linuxkompatibelsten Notebooks gehört.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (13. Juni 2012)

Also ich finde auch das das T430 ein super Notebook ist. Nur schade, dass keine Geforce GPUs angeboten werden. Da müsste man dann auf die etwas schwächere Edge Serie ausweichen. Aber das scheint ja bei dir nicht das Problem zu sein.


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Juni 2012)

Häppie Hällowyyn schrieb:


> Ethernetanschluss kann man beim Mac ja relativ günstig mit nem Thunderbolt-Adapter nachrüsten. Mit der Adapter-Philosophie von Apple hätte ich auch gar kein Problem. Und der RAM entspricht ja per default schon meinen Vorstellungen, dabei würde ich es also auch einfach belassen. Aber wie du schon sagtest: 2000 Euro sind zu viel. Für eine Auflösung, die ich nicht brauche und die mir mit Linux vermutlich sogar Probleme machen würde... Außerdem ist es sowieso eigentlich zu groß für mich. Auch wenns schon ein geiles Teil ist ^^



Ich akzeptier die Apple Politik nicht, dass jeglicher Aufrüstversuch,mit der Zerstörung des devices bestraft wird  Auch beim jetztigen MC -Pro möcht ich nicht wissen, welche neuen verklinkungen usw Spezialwerkzeug man wieder benötigt. Denke immer Ram /HDD kann leicht "sterben", sollte es nach der Garantie passieren müsstest du es beim Apfl reparieren lassn, was mächtig ins Geld geht....


Häppie Hällowyyn schrieb:


> Was ich konkret mit meinem Laptop vorhabe: Vorranging Programmierarbeit. Da kommt es schonmal vor, dass zwei Instanzen von Eclipse oder Visual Studio gleichzeitig offen sind. Da ich auch viel mit IT-Sicherheit mache, laufen auch öfter mal VMs, teilweise so 5 gleichzeitig. Ich will, dass das funktioniert, ohne dass das BIld anfängt ab und an einzufrieren. Außerdem hätte ich gern reserve nach oben, z.B. falls ich mal was mit Photoshop machen will.



Geht alles mehr in den Ram und auf die Schreibrate der HDD .......
Wenns nur um Eclips, netbeans usw geht (auch mit der Andriode SDK) würds mein 390M auch noch packn 
Das was Rechenleistung kostet, eher die vielen VMARs, jedoch kann man ja ihnen einzeln CPU cors zuweisen 



Häppie Hällowyyn schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles Notebook schafft es auch nicht, Blu-Rays unter Linux abzuspielen, weil die dazu in Echtzeit nach MKV umgewandelt werden müssen und da steigt er aus.


Bds unter Linux kannst leider auf legalem Wege vergessen, keine Open source software wird an die Implementierung der Keys kommen
Bds mittel AACS sind auf linux mit tricks abspielbar aber you know it (dark topic) - Sollte ein Bd auf BD+ setzen dann ist es faktisch unmöglich unter LINUX
Eine Bd in Echzeit zu entcode is extrem rechenintensiv, nicht mal mein 6kerner würde das schaffen
Da muss leider WIN7 herhalte, Cyberlink zb


Häppie Hällowyyn schrieb:


> Mehr hab ich an grafischen Anforderungen auch nicht. Ich muss auch keine Blu-Ray in voller Auflösung sehen, ich will einfach nur, dass es flüssig läuft und gut aussieht. Spiele wie gesagt eigentlich nicht, obwohl so ab und an mal Portal oder MW2 schon drin sein könnten. Ist aber kein Must-Have. Mobilität ist viel wichtiger. Deshalb scheidet der Asus N65VM auch aus.
> 
> Ich bin inzwischen beim von qwerqwer99 vorgeschlagenen Thinkpad T430(s) am überlegen. Das bietet eigentlich alles, was ich brauche, und ein paar schöne Spielereien. Inzwischen glaube ich auch, dass die i7 3520M ausreichend sein sollte für meine Zwecke. 4 Kerne werden wohl ohnehin nur bei Videokonvertierung ausgelastet. Und das hab ich eigentlich nicht vor. Bin mir allerdings noch nicht ganz sicher, weil es noch keine Erfahrungsberichte zu dem Teil gibt. Außerdem muss ich dann mal ausmessen, ob das überhaupt in meine Tasche passt  Die SSD ist da nur auf 128GB aufrüstbar. Weiß jemand, ob man da auch selbst eine 256GB SSD verbauen kann?



Lenovo ThinkPad T430, Core i5-3210M 2.50GHz, 4096MB, 500GB

Der würds auch tun und is um einiges billiger, so viel mehr Takt wirst nie und nimma ausreizen. Sind dir die 500 euro den wirklich einen Dezidierten Grafikchip wert ? (Lenovo ThinkPad T430, Core i7-3520M 2.90GHz, 4096MB, 500GB )
Bei dem oben erwähnten Modell einfach, 2x 8gig Ram kaufen + eine 256Gig SSD und du hast deinen Traum PC

Bedenke einfach ,dass du dich nicht auf DUAL CORE usw festkralle musst, bei heutigen CPUs ist die IPC entscheiden, intel schafft es mit "4Kernern" AMDs-spitze platt zu machen ^^


Superwip schrieb:


> Der RAM ist auf 2x8=16GiB aufrüstbar.



Besonders wenn man mehrere Vmars im hintergrund hat braucht man massig ram 



Superwip schrieb:


> Auch muss man festhalten, dass das Think Pad  (zumindest die Version _ohne_ nVidia Grafik) zu den  Linuxkompatibelsten Notebooks gehört.



Jop, kann ich bestätigen - ein Lenovo Thinkbad unter Debian, wenns  richtig configuriert ist spielt dir alle Stücke (Lüftersteuerung usw)


----------



## Häppie Hällowyyn (13. Juni 2012)

Also wenn es so ohne weiteres möglich ist, im Nachhinein noch eine bessere CPU nachzurüsten, spricht ja eigentlich nichts dagegen, es erstmal mit der 3210M zu versuchen. Die ist im Lenovo-Onlineshop ca. 250 Euro billiger als die 3520M, also keine 500 Euro aber trotzdem ne Menge Geld. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass RAM und SSD für mich wichtiger sein werden. Wär natürlich auch schön, zur Not ne starke CPU dabei zu wissen, aber sicher ist die 3210M auch ausreichend. Dürfte kein Vergleich zu dem sein, was ich hier jetzt rumzukrepeln habe^^

Ich komme dann mit 8GB RAM auf 1200 Euro. SSD gibts für < 300 Euro, also komme ich bei meiner angepeilten Endsumme an. Das würde also passen. Mir gefällt auch, was ich sonst zu Erweiterbarkeit und Linuxtauglichkeit lese.

Weiß denn jemand, wie es beim T430 mit der Displayqualität aussieht? Das vom Vorgängermodel ist ja offenbar nicht so umwerfend. Ich würde die HD+-Version mit 1600x900-Auflösung nehmen.

Das T430s würde mir noch besser gefallen als das T430. Dafür würde ich schon auch ein bisschen mehr bezahlen. Das ist allerdings noch nicht im deutschen Lenovo-Shop erhältlich. Wird sich das demnächst noch ändern? Und ist das T430s im Bezug auf RAM, SSD und CPU (solange man 35W TDP einhält) genauso erweiterbar wie das T430?


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Juni 2012)

Hab glaubich noch was besseres gefunden - Lenovo ThinkPad Edge S430, Core i5-3210M 2.50GHz, 4096MB, 500GB (N3B3EGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland - Lenovo ThinkPad Edge S430, Core i5-3210M 2.50GHz, 4096MB, 500GB (N3B3EGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Leider gibts zum obigen NB noch keinen Test, die Laufzeit wäre sehr interessant, bezüglich Display ist dieser gut gewappnet.
Preislich stellt er glaubich alles in den Schatten 

Die Lenovos fressn fast alle Rams, schau einfach das es ein Marken Ram ist zb Kingston,Corsair,Mushkin,Sammsung^^
Zu der SSD -http://geizhals.at/740876 Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB wirklich einer der Besten


----------



## Häppie Hällowyyn (13. Juni 2012)

Das Edge S430 gefällt mir optisch schon besser als das T430(s). Ist ein wenig portabler und hat fast die gleiche Ausstattung. Ich frag mich nur, warum dann das T430 gute 300 Euro mehr kostet. Wenn man mal das Edge S430 und das T430 vergleicht, unterscheiden die sich ja kaum. Das Edge hat halt Thunderbolt statt USB2 und HDMI statt Mini Displayport. Das gefällt mir eigentlich sogar besser. Woher kommt dann der Preisunterschied? Vom Akku? Soweit ich das sehe, ist der Nachteil vom Edge nur, dass es noch nicht zu haben ist. Aber ein wenig warten muss ich wohl ohnehin noch.

Danke für den Tipp wegen der SSD. Ich hätte mir sonst sorgen machen müssen, was minderwertiges zu kaufen, weil ich zu sehr auf den Preis achte


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Juni 2012)

Häppie Hällowyyn schrieb:


> Das Edge S430 gefällt mir optisch schon besser als das T430(s). Ist ein wenig portabler und hat fast die gleiche Ausstattung. Ich frag mich nur, warum dann das T430 gute 300 Euro mehr kostet. Wenn man mal das Edge S430 und das T430 vergleicht, unterscheiden die sich ja kaum. Das Edge hat halt Thunderbolt statt USB2 und HDMI statt Mini Displayport. Das gefällt mir eigentlich sogar besser. Woher kommt dann der Preisunterschied? Vom Akku? Soweit ich das sehe, ist der Nachteil vom Edge nur, dass es noch nicht zu haben ist. Aber ein wenig warten muss ich wohl ohnehin noch.



Werden schon 6 zelln sein, wenn nicht kann man sich noch immer einen größern dazukaufn 
Bei dem Preis, möchte man ja gar nicht mehr an den Apfl denkn 



Häppie Hällowyyn schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp wegen der SSD. Ich hätte mir sonst sorgen machen müssen, was minderwertiges zu kaufen, weil ich zu sehr auf den Preis achte



Billig ist bei SSD auch nicht falsch, der Controlerchip muss gut sein, entscheident ist auch wie viel cash zur verfügung steht 
Sammsung liefert eines der Besten AIO-Packete ab, LEISTUNG ohne ende


----------



## Superwip (13. Juni 2012)

> Ich frag mich nur, warum dann das T430 gute 300 Euro mehr kostet.


 
Die ThinkOad *Edge* sind eben die Billig/Consumer Schiene, die Hauptunterschiede sind die (beim Edge) fehlende Docking Station (was aber dank Thunderbolt weniger ins Gewicht fällt) und die Gehäuse/Verarbeitungsqualität.

Auch die Tastatur ist beim T430 anders... besser...

Außerdem ist das S430 weniger modular aufgebaut, um die Festplatte oder den Akku zu tauschen muss man das gesamte Gerät zerlegen (wie auch beim MacBook), es gibt auch keine UltraBay, das optische Laufwerk kann nicht getauscht werden (zumindest ist das nicht vorgesehen; es gibt weder Aufrüstoptionen noch Alternativen wie etwa einen HDD Schacht oder einen 2. Akku)



> Zu der SSD -http://geizhals.at/740876 Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB wirklich einer der Besten


 
Sie ist gut, ich hab auch eine und bin voll zufrieden- im Desktop...

...für Notebooks ist sie weniger ideal, da sie vergleichsweise viel Energie verbraucht.

Wirklich schlimm ist es nicht aber eine eininge Minuten längere Laufzeit kann man mit anderen SSDs wohl schon erreichen



> LEISTUNG ohne ende


 
Leistung ist in einem Notebook leider nicht alles...


----------



## skyw8lk3r (13. Juni 2012)

Warum nimmst du nicht ein normales MacBook Pro.


1349€ mit i5, 8 gb ram und einer 5400 upm platte....ssd kannst du ja selber nachrüsten dann passt das auch mit 1500€


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juni 2012)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> (...)


 Und warum sollte er ein normales Macbook nehmen? ...
Nicht wegen OS X.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Häppie Hällowyyn (13. Juni 2012)

Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass der Akku vom S430 nur 4 Zellen haben soll. Kann jetzt aber die Quelle nicht mehr finden. Besonders wichtig ist mir Akkulaufzeit zwar nicht, weil es bei uns an der Uni eigentlich überall Strom gibt, aber länger als 5 Stunden sollte er im Notfall schon schaffen. Zusammen mit den fehlenden Erweiterungsoptionen ist das dann vielleicht doch keine so gute Wahl. Eine SSD ist schon Pflicht, ist aber von Lenovo offenbar immer ziemlich teuer und auch eher klein. Und schön wärs eigentlich auch, wenn man das optische Laufwerk bei Bedarf ersetzen könnte, denn das brauche ich gar nicht. Ich hoffe, es sind bald mehr Infos zum S430 zu haben. Aber so ergibt der Preisunterschied natürlich schon Sinn.

Über das 13'' Macbook Pro habe ich nachgedacht. Da hat sich zwar kaum was getan im Vergleich zum Vorgänger, aber ja, man könnte es aufrüsten. Mir passt da nur die Displayauflösung nicht. 1280x800px sind weniger als bei meinem 11,6'' Notebook jetzt. Und ich brauch den Platz auf dem Bildschirm schon. Und der Mangel lässt sich leider nur beheben, indem man gleich mal 1000 Euro mehr für das Retina ausgibt.


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Juni 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das S430 weniger modular aufgebaut, um die Festplatte oder den Akku zu tauschen muss man das gesamte Gerät zerlegen (wie auch beim MacBook), es gibt auch keine UltraBay, das optische Laufwerk kann nicht getauscht werden (zumindest ist das nicht vorgesehen; es gibt weder Aufrüstoptionen noch Alternativen wie etwa einen HDD Schacht oder einen 2. Akku)



Wenn mein Lenovo Z360, welches mich 420 euro neu gekostet hat überall zugriff auf HDD, CPU,RAM + Laufwerk bietet warum sollten sie dies ändern? (Plastik Bomber  )
Kanns du bitte Bilder von der Unterseite verlinken, da würde man es sehr schön sehen ob es ein UNIBODY is



Superwip schrieb:


> Sie ist gut, ich hab auch eine und bin voll zufrieden- im Desktop...
> 
> ...für Notebooks ist sie weniger ideal, da sie vergleichsweise viel Energie verbraucht.
> 
> ...



Wenn es ihn auf jede Minute ankommt sind glaubich die Marvel Chips recht "Sparsam" CrusalM4 oder die Plextors



skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du nicht ein normales MacBook Pro.
> 
> 
> 1349€ mit i5, 8 gb ram und einer 5400 upm platte....ssd kannst  du ja selber nachrüsten dann passt das auch mit 1500€


 
Der Apfl ist min non Apple HW recht zimperlich, man kann sicher beim Alten Macpro die HDD tauschen, aber Trimm gibts erst mit herumspielen in den settings(wenn es überhaupt geht), nativ wird es nur aktiviert wenn die SSD eine Apple FM drauf hat. Apple legt jedem Steine in den Weg wen man es wagt seinen mac nur ein bisschen zu modifizieren
Bei den neuen Teil ist es defakto schon russisches roulet


----------



## Superwip (13. Juni 2012)

> Wenn mein Lenovo Z360, welches mich 420 euro neu gekostet hat überall zugriff auf HDD, CPU,RAM + Laufwerk bietet warum sollte sie dies ändern?
> Kanns du bitte Bilder von der Unterseite verlinken, da würde man es sehr schön sehen ob es ein UNIBODY is


 
Das ThinkPad Edge S430 ist der Nachfolger des E420/E230s, die E4xx- Serie hatte noch nie einen tauschbaren Akku. (Falls du mir nicht glaubst: Hardware Maintenance Manual; rechtsklick, Ziel speichern unter... )

In einem anderen Punkt habe ich mich aber geirrt: man kann das optische Laufwerk des TP Edge S430 tatsächlich gegen eine HDD/SSD tauschen- allerdings muss man auch hier das Gerät zerlegen während das per Ultrabay am T430 sogar im laufenden Betrieb möglich ist. So oder so benötigt man einen entsprechenden Einbaurahmen, der Ultrabay Einbaurahmen dürfte aber einfacher zu bekommen und vermutlich sogar billiger sein.


Noch ein wichtiger Punkt... wenn du zum Think Pad T430*s* greifen solltest kannst du die primäre HDD nur durch eine HDD/SSD mit einer Bauhöhe von maximal 7mm tauschen!


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Juni 2012)

S430 ist nach dem durchlesen des Usermanuals leider zu vergessn  - Welcher Productentwickler kommt bitte auf die Idee den Ram unter die Tastertur zu verbauen Hab diese "Fehlconstruction" bis jetzt nur bei den Fujitsus gesehen. In anbetracht der Katatrophalen aufrüstungsoptionen greif zum T430  Beim T430s wird ja leider wie Superwip schon sagte nur eine Bauhöhe von 7mm unterstützt, das erzeugt nur Probleme bei der SSD Suche


----------



## Spieler22 (13. Juni 2012)

Auch bei meinem Gemini 15 liegt der Ram unter der Tastatur  zumindest 2 von 4 Slots
Glücklicherweise sind die beiden 4GB Riegel dort verbaut und wenn ich mal aufrüsten will muss ich nur hinten aufschrauben 

Habe in meinem Gemini 15 nachträglich ne Samsung 830 SSD verbaut. Dann gelesen das die ja ach so viel Strom zieht und mal die Crucial m4 rangestöpselt. Um ehrlich zu sein es macht keinen fühlbaren Unterschied. 
Gemessen sind es im Idle(Festplatten blieben aktiv) 80 Sek gewesen, würde ich aber bei 5+ Std Gesamtlaufzeit auf Messungenauigkeit und Schwankungen führen. 
Last kann ich jetzt nicht so genau messen(Last ist ja immer verschieden). Aber hier ist es auch gefühlt nicht weniger Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## Superwip (13. Juni 2012)

Unter der Tastatur verbauter RAM als Ausschlusskriterium? Na gut...


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Juni 2012)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Auch bei meinem Gemini 15 liegt der Ram unter der Tastatur  zumindest 2 von 4 Slots
> Glücklicherweise sind die beiden 4GB Riegel dort verbaut und wenn ich mal aufrüsten will muss ich nur hinten aufschrauben
> 
> Habe in meinem Gemini 15 nachträglich ne Samsung 830 SSD verbaut. Dann  gelesen das die ja ach so viel Strom zieht und mal die Crucial m4  rangestöpselt. Um ehrlich zu sein es macht keinen fühlbaren Unterschied.
> ...



Wenn man jetzt zum Watt zählen beginne wollen dann gern  
In meinem Z360 werklt meine stein alte Vertex 2 (32nm - 64gb) die nach einer FW odysee nun endlich fehlerfrei werkelt. Der Tausch von einer WD blue 5200rpm ebn zu der OCZ hat mir ~ 1 stunde gebracht.

M.m nach reicht eine Crusal M4 in der 128gb version + Dropebox & Cloudfogger ^^
Trim ist eh von hausaus aktiv, sollte der Te lieber Debian derivate bevorzugen, dann belibt ihm soagr noch mehr space übrig.





Superwip schrieb:


> Unter der Tastatur verbauter RAM als Ausschlusskriterium? Na gut...


 
Wenn man da unachsam ist, bricht so eine Plastikverklinkung sehr leicht ab  jedoch ist laut Datenblatt viel mehr nicht zugänglich


----------



## orca113 (13. Juni 2012)

Ein Tipp von mir zum Mac Book:

Nimm doch eins mit Festplatte und weniger Ram. Dann rüstest du SSD und mehr RAM selbst nach.. Da Sparst du wieder ordentlich. Habe ich bei meinem auch gemacht.
Edit: 
Habe mir gerade mal angesehen: bei denen kostet ne 256Gb SSD bis zu 500€ Aufpreis je nach Grundkonfiguration. Hallo!!! ?????

Ne gute Samsung SSD 830er mit 256Gb kriegst du ab 200€


----------



## Spieler22 (13. Juni 2012)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Der Tausch von einer WD blue 5200rpm ebn zu der OCZ hat mir ~ 1 stunde gebracht.


 Bei mir arbeitet sogar noch ne 7200rpm Platte mit. Wenn ich die ausbaue  müsste ich ja nach deiner Rechnung mind ne Std mehr Akkulaufzeit haben 

Wobei mein Notebook so im idle im Durchschnitt um die 15w ziehen soll und das als Gaminglappi der meinem Desktop schon relativ nah kommt 
Bei 87WH Akku kommt man damit schon ne Weile hin :p
Nvidia Optimus ist schon was feines wenn es denn mal funktioniert^^
Wenn die Graka im idle ist zieht sie immerhin noch ca 20 W, dank Optimus aber 0! 

Ich glaube da sind die +-1W von SSD zu SSD echt Wurst.
Ums kurz zu machen, meiner Meinung nach, ist es völlig Banane welche SSD man sich in sein Notebook einbaut zumindest was den Stromverbrauch angeht. Man kann hier maximal von Tendenzen reden zumindest nach meinen Erfahrungen 
Im Idle sind die Teile alle unglaublich sparsam und unter Last wird man ne SSD im normalen Windows Betrieb fast nie antreffen   <5%


----------



## Superwip (13. Juni 2012)

> Wenn man da unachsam ist, bricht so eine Plastikverklinkung sehr leicht ab  jedoch ist laut Datenblatt viel mehr nicht zugänglich


 
Alle (!) Thinkpads (außer eventuell ein paar Edge Modellen und Tablets) haben seit den 1990ern eine austauschbare Tastatur, diese ist aber (zumindest bei der X-, W- und T- Serie) sehr gut verarbeitet (die Tastatur hat eine Aluminium Rückenplatte, auch die Befestigung besteht aus Metall), ich hab noch nie davon gehört, dass irgendwer Probleme damit gehabt hätte.

Die Edge Modelle besitzen eine andere Tastatur, möglicherweise ist diese weniger stabil- aber das ist reine Spekulation, mit den Edge Modellen kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus



> Ein Tipp von mir zum Mac Book:
> 
> Nimm doch eins mit Festplatte und weniger Ram. Dann rüstest du SSD und mehr RAM selbst nach.. Da Sparst du wieder ordentlich. Habe ich bei meinem auch gemacht.


 
So spart man einiges, nämlich TRIM und Garantie


----------



## Häppie Hällowyyn (14. Juni 2012)

Also sind wir doch wieder beim T430. Ist zwar schade, aber ich kann damit leben, wenn ich weiß, dass der höhere Preis auch einen angemessenen Mehrwert hat (der mir beim Macbook leider fehlt). Dass das T430s bei der Plattenhöhe eingeschränkt ist, scheint wirklich ein Problem zu sein. Bezahlbare Platten, die 7mm hoch sind, haben wohl höchstens 128GB.

@orca113
Das war eine Option, ja. Über die Uni krieg ich so ein Macbook für 1100 Euro. Nachgerüstet hätte ich aber nicht bei Apple, denn wie du selbst siehst, ist das ziemlich teuer (und besonders performant sollen deren SSDs auch nicht sein). Ich hätte RAM und SSD selbst eingebaut, sofern das überhaupt möglich ist... Zuerst hatte ich ja auch fest vor, mir ein Macbook zu besorgen. Prinzipiell hab ich gegen die Teile nämlich nichts. Aber wie gesagt, die Displayauflösung ist ziemlich kümmerlich. Das Update war dann eben doch nicht das, was ich erhofft habe 

Bleibt am Ende das T430. Ich werde noch auf erste Erfahrungsberichte warten. Aber wenn ich mich dafür entscheide, dann wohl mit dieser Konfiguration:


Prozessor:	Intel Core i5-3210M Processor (3M Cache, up to 3.10 GHz)
Bildschirm:	14.0 HD+ (1600 x 900) LED Backlit Anti-Glare Display, Mobile Broadband Ready
Grafik:	Intel HD Graphics 4000
Speicher insgesamt:	8 GB DDR3 - 1600MHz (2 DIMM)
Tastatur:	ThinkPad Precision Backlit Keyboard German
Pointing device:	Fingerprint Reader
Kamera:	720-P-HD-Kamera
Festplatte:	320 GB Hard Disk Drive, 5400rpm
Optisches Laufwerk:	DVD Recordable
Erweiterungssteckplatz:	Express Card Slot & 4 in 1 Card Reader
Batterie:	6-Zellen-Lithiumionenbatterie - 70+
Netzkabel:	Country Pack EU Generic with Line cord & 90W AC adapter
Bluetooth:	Bluetooth 4.0
Integrierter WiFi wireless LAN Adapter:	Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (3x3 AGN)
Integriertes Mobile Broadband:	Integrated Mobile Broadband - Upgradable

SSD: Samsung 830, 256GB

Das macht 1246€ + 238€ und passt in meine Preisvorstellung. Bei Bedarf kann ich die CPU auswechseln, den RAM auf 16GB erhöhen, einen zusätzlichen Akku bestellen und das DVD-Laufwerk gegen einer weitere SSD austauschen. Das kommt mir recht zukunftssicher vor.

Gibts mit der Konfiguration noch irgendwas, was ich beachten muss oder besser machen könnte? Ist ja auch nicht wenig Geld


----------



## Gast12307 (14. Juni 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> ...


 da hast du Recht, nur falls der  Threadsteller nochmal Bestätigung möchte/braucht, mein Vater hat seine ganze  Firma seit Jahren mit Lenovo ThinkPads ausgestattet  da ist noch nie  ein einziger Defekt gewesen (ich frag meinen Vater nochmal, bei seinem  Notebook und den Notebooks der Mitarbeiter läuft auf jeden Fall jedes  Gerät ohne Fehler (werden natürlich nach 2-3 Jahren ausgetauscht, die  Alten waren jedoch nie defekt). Weiterhin denke ich mal, das  Unternehmensberater die Tastatur die min. genauso beanspruchen wie  Informatikstudenten. Last but not least sind die Teile alle soviel  gereist, was auch eine Strapaze für NB's darstellt.

LG belgen

PS: den hier hab ich bei NBB im Studentenprogramm gefunden, https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/st...lenovo+thinkpad+edge+e530+nzqc2ge+arctic+blue, vielleicht ist der ja eine Alternative. Muss dazu jedoch sagen, dass ich das Teil noch nie gesehen habe, vielleicht kann dir jemand anders hier mit dem Gerät weiterhelfen.


----------



## Superwip (14. Juni 2012)

> Dass das T430s bei der Plattenhöhe eingeschränkt ist, scheint wirklich ein Problem zu sein. Bezahlbare Platten, die 7mm hoch sind, haben wohl höchstens 128GB.


 
Na ja... prinzipiell kann man fast alle 2,5" SSDs verwenden, man muss nur das Gehäuse entfernen wobei aber die Garantie (der SSD) verloren geht...

Eine weitere Möglichkeit sind 1,8" SSDs,  bei diesen ist eine Bahöhe von 7mm eigentlich Standard; man muss die SSD dann nur irgendwie befestigen


----------



## orca113 (14. Juni 2012)

@Superwip:



Superwip schrieb:


> So spart man einiges, nämlich TRIM und Garantie



Totaler Blödsinn.

Steht sogar groß und breit in der Betriebsanleitung der Mac Book Pros drin das du die beiden Komponenten uneingeschränkt selbst wechseln darfst ohne Garantieverlust.

Klar wer Ram und Festplatte bzw SSD mit Hammer und Meißel wechselt der ist in frühester Kindheit zu heiß gebadet worden und dar sich nicht wundern.

Zum TRIM, das ist auch nur halb wahr. Spätestens wenn du Lion 10.7 laufen hast (wir sind jetzt bei 10.7.4) ist TRIM möglich. Das zwar erstmal nur für die original verbaute SSD aber hiermit:

Trim Enabler

Ist für alle zu haben. Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung und schreibe hier gerade von meinem Mac Book Pro aus.

Also bitte.

@Häppie Hällowyyn

ok, war eben nur ein Hinweis. Dachte du willst das original so kaufen.


----------



## Superwip (14. Juni 2012)

> Bleibt am Ende das T430. Ich werde noch auf erste Erfahrungsberichte warten. Aber wenn ich mich dafür entscheide, dann wohl mit dieser Konfiguration:


 
Zu der Konfiguration... Wenn du Blu-Ray willst solltest du es es gleich nehmen, das Laufwerk kann man zwar prinzipiell problemlos nachrüsten, einzeln ist es aber nur recht schwer zu bekommen und sehr teuer


----------



## razzor1984 (14. Juni 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Zum TRIM, das ist auch nur halb wahr. Spätestens wenn du Lion 10.7 laufen hast (wir sind jetzt bei 10.7.4) ist TRIM möglich. Das zwar erstmal nur für die original verbaute SSD aber hiermit:
> 
> Trim Enabler


 
Geht das nur bei 10.7.4 oder auch noch bei Snow Lepoard, früher musste man irgend ein Shell script durchrennen lassen
Ich muss mal meinen "Ha**entosh" - aktualisieren bin mit 10.5 ja nimmer richtig "aktuell"
Das Beste ist -Trippl boot  - WIN7(64bit)/linux(mint-64bit)/OSX(in der ha**entosh ausführung)


----------



## orca113 (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo razzor.Meines wissens bei Snow Leo noch nicht. Sicher bin ich mir das es ab Lion geht. *Eben 10.7* Aktuell ist ja 10.7.4 ich habe dieses Programm seit dem letzten Update 10.7.3 gebraucht weil ich da etwa die SSD bekommen habe.

Die Chance das es bei Snow Leo geht ist gering da Apple es nativ bzw von Natur aus erst mit Lion für "hauseigene" SSDs gebracht hat.

 du bist wirklich nicht Up to Date  in ein paar Wochen kommt der Berglöwe

Davon mal abgesehen, du hast mit Lion aber auch nix verpasst außer wie ich finde Anfangs nervige Kinderkrankheiten. Hoffe das Mountain Lion besser wird.


----------



## AeroX (14. Juni 2012)

orca113 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo razzor.Meines wissens bei Snow Leo noch nicht. Sicher bin ich mir das es ab Lion geht. Eben 10.7 Aktuell ist ja 10.7.4 ich habe dieses Programm seit dem letzten Update 10.7.3 gebraucht weil ich da etwa die SSD bekommen habe.
> 
> Die Chance das es bei Snow Leo geht ist gering da Apple es nativ bzw von Natur aus erst mit Lion für "hauseigene" SSDs gebracht hat.
> 
> ...



Ne bei Snow Leopard funktioniert das noch nicht..  hab noch SL drauf und warte auf mountain Lion  

MfG


----------



## Häppie Hällowyyn (14. Juni 2012)

Blu-Ray-Laufwerk brauch ich nicht. Dafür hab ich mein externes, das ist völlig ausreichend.
Was mir allerdings Sorgen macht, ist das Display vom T430. Laut diesem Thread soll das richtig mies sein. Ist wohl dasselbe wie vom T420 und das war auch nicht gerade berauschend. Ein ordentliches Display möchte ich schon haben, damit ich Abends auch mal den einen oder anderen Film gucken kann. Was bringt mir ne tolle Auflösung, wenn ich dafür die Farben falsch sehe?

Hab mir heute im Mediamarkt nochmal das alte 13'' Macbook Pro zu Gemüte geführt. Das gefällt mir richtig gut. Die Auflösung ist doch nicht so störend, wie ich dachte und das Display ist toll. Wenn ich mir die Grundversion vom 13'' MBP im Education-Store besorge und mit RAM und SSD aufrüste, hab ich leistungsmäßig das Gleiche wie mit der T430-Konfiguration. Dafür sind Bildschirm und Trackpad besser und die Tastatur zumindest nicht viel schlechter. Das ganze würde mich vermutlich auch 100 Euro weniger kosten. Der große Nachteil wäre halt, dass das MBP sonst kaum Aufrüstungsoptionen hat. Aber wenn das Notebook gut so ist, brauch ich die ja auch nicht. Hab ich irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## orca113 (14. Juni 2012)

Also als ich mir damals das MBP geholt habe un ddie ersten Stunden damit hantiert habe wusste ich das ich niemals wieder einen anderen mobilen Rechner kaufen würde. Du wirst die Entscheidung nicht bereuen.
Denke das du mit dem MBP für deinen Anwendungsbereich sehr gut fährst.


----------



## Superwip (14. Juni 2012)

> Was mir allerdings Sorgen macht, ist das Display vom T430. Laut diesem Thread soll das richtig mies sein.


 
Na ja... es ist ein Office Display.

Es ist hell, es ist matt aber Kontrast und Farben sind... mittelmäßig; es gibt schlimmeres aber auch weit besseres; man kann jedenfalls damit leben.



> Was bringt mir ne tolle Auflösung, wenn ich dafür die Farben falsch sehe?


 
Wenn du damit programmierst und/oder mit mehreren Fenstern nebeneinander arbeiten willst (und das hast du ja offenbar vor) ist mehr Platz am Desktop (durch die höhere Auflösung) viel wert. Farben sind dagegen vernachlässigbar.



> Trackpad besser


 
Wenn du erstmal den Trackpoint des ThinkPad gewohnt bist willst du nie wieder ein Trackpad.


----------



## Häppie Hällowyyn (15. Juni 2012)

> Denke das du mit dem MBP für deinen Anwendungsbereich sehr gut fährst.


Daran hab ich keine Zweifel. Die meisten meiner Dozenten und ein Großteil meiner Kommilitonen haben ein Macbook. Dem wäre nicht so, wenn man damit nicht produktiv genug sein könnte 

Was das Display angeht... Das soll ja nicht nur für die Uni ausreichend sein. Ich benutze mein Notebook inzwischen für alles, also auch für Filme, zum Lesen von eBooks, zum Chatten, für rudimentäre Bildbearbeitung... Letzteres spielt auch bei Website-Entwicklung eine Rolle und da sollten die Farben schon stimmen. Die höhere Auflösung wäre natürlich toll, aber da ich mit meiner jetzigen auch klar komme (mehr Pixel in die Breite, weniger in die Höhe), sollte auch die vom Macbook reichen. Ich programmiere auch selten mit Fenstern nebeneinander, auch wenn ich nicht weiß, ob das durch meine Vorlieben kommt oder durch die Bildschirmauflösung... Bin aber doch wohl eher der Vollbildmodus-Typ


----------



## orca113 (15. Juni 2012)

> Wenn du erstmal den Trackpoint des ThinkPad gewohnt bist willst du nie wieder ein Trackpad.


 
Das halte ich aus zwei Gründen für éin Gerücht bzw Quatsch:

- erstens ist so ein Trackpoint etwas ganz anderes als ein Trackpad (bzw das Trackpad das MBP)
oder ist mit einem Trackpoint "Gestensteuerung" wie eine solche auf dem MBP möglich? -> Apple - Multi-Touch Gesten - Steuer deinen Mac noch natürlicher.

- wirklich viel mehr als eine Maus ersetzen kann der Trackpoint nicht.Klar wenig Platz daher keine Maus haste eben den Trackpoint. Das wird aber beim Trackpad durch dessen größe genauso erreicht.



> Wenn du damit programmierst und/oder mit mehreren Fenstern nebeneinander arbeiten willst (und das hast du ja offenbar vor) ist mehr Platz am Desktop (durch die höhere Auflösung) viel wert. Farben sind dagegen vernachlässigbar.


 
Da gebe ich dir recht.

Aaaaber: Er gibt viel Kohle aus, so oder so und seine Uni Zeit besteht eben nicht nur aus Uni Aufgaben oder sowas und wenn er sich eben mal was reinziehen will wie einen coolen Film,nen Porno,ein paar Fotos oder mal ein Spielchen machen will dann sollte sein Display Multimediatauglich sein.
Denk dran HäppyHälloween, das Leben fängt nach der Uni wieder an!


----------



## Superwip (15. Juni 2012)

> - erstens ist so ein Trackpoint etwas ganz anderes als ein Trackpad (bzw das Trackpad das MBP)


 
Er hat aber die selbe Aufgabe und die erledigt er besser.



> er ist mit einem Trackpoint "Gestensteuerung" wie eine solche auf dem MBP möglich? -> Apple - Multi-Touch Gesten - Steuer deinen Mac noch natürlicher.



Beim Bedienen des Trackpoint muss man mit der Hand die Tastatur nicht verlassen. Das ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil, da man dann ohne Zeitverzögerung direkt mit guten alten _Tastenkombinationen_ arbeiten kann, die, wenn man sie mal gewohnt ist in praktisch jedem Fall schneller und präziser als Multitouch Gesten sind.


----------



## orca113 (15. Juni 2012)

> Beim Bedienen des Trackpoint muss man mit der Hand die Tastatur nicht verlassen. Das ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil, da man dann ohne Zeitverzögerung direkt mit guten alten _Tastenkombinationen_ arbeiten kann, die, wenn man sie mal gewohnt ist in praktisch jedem Fall schneller und präziser als Multitouch Gesten sind.


 
Gehe jetzt mal davon aus das auf einem Gerät mit Trackpoint Windows (meistens jedenfalls) läuft?

Glaub mal das das Mac OSX schon ganz hübsch komfortabel zu bedienen ist mit dem Trackpad und der Tastatur.Tastenkombinationen/Zeitvorteil... meiner Meinung nach kein Vorteil. Allerdings muß ich jett auch mal Fragen ob du schonmal mit oben von mir verlinktem Trackpad in einem Mac Book arbeiten konntest? Also den Trackpoint hatte ich schonmal in den Fingern und der hätte für mich auch nicht da sein können.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (24. Juni 2012)

Bei den neuen MacBooks hast du ein RetinaDisplay, was du sonst nirgendwo kriegst


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juli 2012)

Das ist auch nix mehr Besonderes.Genau wie bei den Handys,ist auch Apple bei den Notebooks überholt.Gibt mittlerweile Ultrabooks/Notebooks,die mehr bieten als die Macbooks und weniger kosten!


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

TheGamerzZ schrieb:


> Bei den neuen MacBooks hast du ein RetinaDisplay, was du sonst nirgendwo kriegst


 Einen verklebten Akku und nicht erweiterbaren RAM auch noch, dass Display kann man auch nur komplett tauschen


----------



## AeroX (1. Juli 2012)

ich111 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen verklebten Akku und nicht erweiterbaren RAM auch noch, dass Display kann man auch nur komplett tauschen



Den Ram kann Kann man sehr wohl aufrüsten bzw erweitern, den akku ebenfalls herausnehmen. Zumindest ist es bei meinem MacBook so, sonst  hatte ich ja den RAM nicht erweitern können  ich denke das es bei den neuen auch so ist. Aber ich weiß es zu 100% nicht.


Zum Thema trackpoint/trackpad: ich denke das ist Geschmacksache. Manche Leute können mit dem trackpoint besser umgehen und manche können das mit dem Trackpad. Von daher sollte es der TE mal in Supermarkt gehen und sich die beiden Optionen ansehen wenn er sich vorstellen könnte Ein thinkpad zu kaufen. 

MfG


----------



## qwerqwer99 (1. Juli 2012)

Klar kann man den Akku tauschen. Also wenn es einem 200€ wert ist


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juli 2012)

Und der Akku ist dazu noch verklebt (!)!


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Juli 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Einen verklebten Akku und nicht erweiterbaren RAM auch noch, dass Display kann man auch nur komplett tauschen


 


turbosnake schrieb:


> Und der Akku ist dazu noch verklebt (!)!


Wieso ist es dir so wichtig, dass du eine Aussage wiederholst? 

Wenn man nicht damit leben kann, dass man bei einem Akku-Tausch das MacBook einschicken muss, kauft man sich halt was anderes.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juli 2012)

Ich wollte AeroX Aussage richtig stellen.


----------



## AeroX (1. Juli 2012)

Also bei meinem kann ich den Akku so raus nehmen, ist allerdings auch ein 08er Modell


----------



## Sumpfalligator (1. Dezember 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Sie ist gut, ich hab auch eine und bin voll zufrieden- im Desktop...
> 
> ...für Notebooks ist sie weniger ideal, da sie vergleichsweise viel Energie verbraucht.
> 
> ...



Dein Post bezieht sich auf die SSD 830.

Leider habe ich das Gefühl, dass du keine Praxiserfahrung hast mit dem was du da schreibst. Aus der Praxis kann ich berichten, dass sich die Akkulaufzeit mit der 830 um etwa 33% erhöht bei normaler Verwendung. Wenn man also keine belegbaren Kenntnisse hat, dann sollte man das schon hervorheben. Du hast vermutlich lediglich den Wert der maximal möglichen Leistungsaufnahme gesehen und gedacht, dass die Platte generell soviel Strom braucht. Bitte mache das doch in Zukunft kenntlich, dass es sich im Vermutungen handelt. Btw sind die Samsung-Platten abgesehn von diesem hypothetischen Stromverbrauchswert allen anderen Platten bedingungslos überlegen in der Performance. Ich habe schon zig Platten verbaut. Abgesehen von der Crucial M4 und ein paar Intel-Platten kann man eigentlich alles andere getrost vergessen.



> Welcher Productentwickler kommt bitte auf die Idee den Ram unter die Tastertur zu verbauen


Eine Tastatur ist nicht verplombt, das kommt öfters vor dass da der RAM drunter ist.


----------



## EvilMonk (1. Dezember 2012)

@ Sumpfalligator

Der letzte Post ist von Juli. Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr hier das regelt, aber normalerweise wird Leichenausgraben nicht sonderlich gern gesehen oder?

Gruß
Monk


----------



## Elouyn (4. Dezember 2012)

Häppie Hällowyyn schrieb:


> Über die Uni kriege ich es für 200 Euro weniger, aber


 
koenntest mal in den edustore reinschauen, die haben guenstige studenten notebooks (aber einen 13" mit i7 haben sie leider nicht ^^ ). ich hatte auch mal ein kleines 12" notebook, da denkt man dann schnell dass das geringe Gewicht und die Handlichkeit ein absolutes Muss ist.
Ich arbeite praktisch immer an einem Schreibtisch - bin sehr froh dass ich auf 15" umgestiegen bin, allerdings hab ich einen notebookrucksack, keine notebook-tasche (sonst waeren mir die 2.5kg wahrscheinlich auch zu schwer). Ich erwaehne das nur deshalb, weil du bei 15" und 17" bei deinen Anforderungen natuerlich mehr auswahl hast - und dadurch auch VIEL bessere preise ^^


----------

